
Budget breakdown of a couple that makes $500k a year and still feels average - sokoloff
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/06/budget-breakdown-of-a-couple-that-makes-500000-a-year-but-cant-save.html
======
cr0sh
I can see two areas where they could save some money:

    
    
      1) Cars
      2) Vacation
    

Drop to one vacation a year (probably more than most people do) - bam, an
extra $12k per year (assuming each vacation is a $6000 luxury outing - you
could probably drop that to $2-3k and gain some more).

Purchase their vehicles outright - and more importantly, buy used, and keep
them for 5-10 years. Don't go for "high end" (BMW? Land Cruiser?) - because
that translates to "high end maintenance". Instead - stick to something that
requires little maintenance and is reliable - Toyota would probably be best
here; a late-90s Camry and a late-90s 4-runner would probably work well to
meet their needs. Once purchased, then gone over by a mechanic (which won't be
cheap that first year) - after that, saving another $9k per year (maybe more,
since there might be better mileage and lower insurance).

There's potentially $20,000+.

Other possibilities? Well - there isn't much left that wouldn't mean
sacrificing some real stuff. Maybe a cheaper home, but for where they are
living that may not be an option.

But I think the first two basics identified would be the best place to start.
Ultimately it comes down to not living within your means, but living below
your means. But that a decision each of us has to make, based on what is
wanted from life.

------
sokoloff
Both max out the 401(k) per the article and then the article adds
(disingenuously), “only $7,300 left each year to go towards other savings
goals, investment accounts or retirement funds.” Boohoo.

